# Combining wood pellets



## richoso1 (Jun 21, 2007)

Hello,

Has anyone tried mixing apple wood pellets with mesquite wood pellets and had any positive results on ribs?


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 21, 2007)

Have not done it myself (dont use pellets) but definetly mix your flavors, just like mixing woods 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Pellet owners will be along shortly to elaborate.
Mesquite and apple are great on ribs!!


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks for the reference to ribs, I'll be trying the apple/mesquite mix this coming week.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 24, 2007)

richoso1,

I don't use pellets either, but do use chunks. I like to smoke meats using a combination of wood chunks such as hickory/pecan, hickory/maple/pecan. All of my smokes also has a chunk of cherry in memory of one of our members.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 25, 2007)

richoso1

I don't use pellets either but I like apple and mesquite. Apple is sweet and mild and the mesquite is strong and bitter they make a good mix.

I like apple and almost anything. Sometimes I'll even mix mesquite and hickory and they are both strong flavors, I just give it a lighter smoke.


----------

